# Hell's Bay Boatworks and Gander Mountain



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Do tell.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I saw that boat there a few weeks back, but didn't have a camera.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Hell's Bay Glades Skiff - Gander Mountain Signature Series
- Full Gander Mountain boat wrap that looks like an abortion...complete with ridiculous graphics on the deck
- Gander Mountain camouflage ram-lin trailer
- Side console
- 15hp Mercury 4 stroke
- Built in gas tank


Price Tag:











Hull:











Front Deck Abortion Graphics:


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

"Advertising with Gander Mountain isn't corny enough...let's make fans...yeah that's it...FANS!"


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

down to the trailer- now thats detail


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

What location did you see it at?


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

crying shame! At what point can we call the guy who owns HB a sellout?


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

That is really sad. AC called me to tell me about it, but even in my wildest dreams I couldn't have imagined such an ugly marriage between the two. What is a "Gander" please? The google, it does nothing. Oh, and FANS? WTF!!1one!1. HB, we're watching your next move even more closely now! [smiley=watching-you.gif]


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

> That is really sad. AC called me to tell me about it, but even in my wildest dreams I couldn't have imagined such an ugly marriage between the two. What is a "Gander" please? The google, it does nothing. Oh, and FANS? WTF!!1one!1. HB, we're watching your next move even more closely now! [smiley=watching-you.gif]


Yeah but it's a "signature addition". : : Who's signature?  

Gander 










Golden Egg? [smiley=thumbdown.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> crying shame! At what point can we call the guy who owns HB a sellout?


Probably after you have owned two or three HBs.............


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> What location did you see it at?



Coastal Angler Magazine boat show in DeLand this weekend. Gander Mountain had a display with the Glades Skiff and several other tacky azz boats including an air boat...


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Saw the boat last weekend. Did you notice the 15 Merc was a tiller and was not conected to the side console steering or controlls? Temporary? or does it cost more than the 30 grand to actually get the motor rigged? :-?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I saw that boat today and I think you guys are making a wayyyy bigger deal out of it than you need too. Most of it was tacky, some of it was cool. I have seen worse.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

> I saw that boat today and I think you guys are making a wayyyy bigger deal out of it than you need too. Most of it was tacky, some of it was cool. I have seen worse.


31K for "tacky"? 

With all the Glades Skiff knock-offs dancing with 20K and below all I can say is good luck to HB.  Anyone who is some what in tune with these boats would go for one of the new look alikes coming out.  I'm for "original" myself, but we are talking about HB II and the copies are being build by prominent builders.

On another note. The Glades Skiff appears to be the flagship for HB or at least that's the only press / hype I've seen. Anyone know if they are actually delivering any other models? :-/


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I saw that boat today and I think you guys are making a wayyyy bigger deal out of it than you need too. Most of it was tacky, some of it was cool. I have seen worse.


X2

At first glance it appears to me to be consistent with a Gander Mountain marketing campaign. It doesn't really change my opinion about HB II. 

I am more worry more about the NASCAR-ification of flats fishing more than anything. Leave that crap to the Bass fisherman.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

> > I saw that boat today and I think you guys are making a wayyyy bigger deal out of it than you need too. Most of it was tacky, some of it was cool. I have seen worse.
> 
> 
> X2
> ...




x3


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

That is just about the most NASCAR looking boat i have ever seen...i guess they are going for the ranger bass boat look?

I could just imagine the Gander Mountain guys in the background..."It needs more glitter!"


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > I saw that boat today and I think you guys are making a wayyyy bigger deal out of it than you need too. Most of it was tacky, some of it was cool. I have seen worse.
> 
> 
> X2
> ...


*A-Freakin-Men!*


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Gander Mountain is NASCAR. And based on what Johnny Morris did to Mako, I don't think there's any over-reacting.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

That ship has already sailed.....Watch the "O'Boy O'Berto Redfish Cup". Looks just like a Nascar race. Home-made signs and all!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

> That ship has already sailed.....Watch the "O'Boy O'Berto Redfish Cup". Looks just like a Nascar race. Home-made signs and all!!!!



OK guys, help me out here. I've never been to a Gander Mountain and try to buy from my local shops. I stay away from Walley Word, BPS and other big box stores. When I need sporting goods that I can't find locally I normally go to Cabelas.

I just went to Gander's web site and see they have Tracker Boats (as well as what appears to be the rest of the line). How are they tied to BPS aka Johnny Morris?

As far as over reacting, this little tid bit puts it all into perspective for me. Remington® 870™ Junior 20-Ga. Pink Shotgun
I mean WTF a "Pink Shotgun"? What is it for? Some kind of urban designer camo?


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> As far as over reacting, this little tid bit puts it all into perspective for me. Remington® 870™ Junior 20-Ga. Pink Shotgun
> I mean WTF a "Pink Shotgun"? What is it for? Some kind of urban designer camo?




And you must have a Pink 9mm Semi-Auto Pistol TAURUS Millenium Pro 9mm Semi-Auto Pistol


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

They say pink is the new black................. ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I went by HB today, there where three rand new marquasasa ready to be picked up, very very nice boats. 2 glades skiffs where in the show room but, one of them is shop boat #2.

Its good to see that things are picking up at >HB-


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> > crying shame! At what point can we call the guy who owns HB a sellout?
> 
> 
> Probably after you have owned two or three HBs.............


I wouldnt buy a HB, even if I had the money! Too many new boats with better designs out there for less money!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

> crying shame! At what point can we call the guy who owns HB a sellout?


We don't know that he had any idea Gander Mountain was going to wrap them in gawd.  If I sell you something, you can do whatever you want to it.  Don't know this is the case but we don't know it isn't either. :-/ For the record, I've seen lots of ugly boats on the red fish tour catch fish.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Man id look good in that skiff! ;D


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

if it doesnt say gheenoe, F it :bird:


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

HB seems to be doing pretty good to me. i'm about to pick up my new devilray, and the two times i've been by the shop they were busy on a bunch of boats, all different models.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> HB seems to be doing pretty good to me. i'm about to pick up my new devilray, and the two times i've been by the shop they were busy on a bunch of boats, all different models.


Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif]

Look forward to seeing some pictures of that boat!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

> > HB seems to be doing pretty good to me. i'm about to pick up my new devilray, and the two times i've been by the shop they were busy on a bunch of boats, all different models.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif]
> ...


X2.


I would like to see the Devil Ray. Cool looking boat.

What made you pick that model over the Whip Ray or the Glades Skiff? Just curious.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

hey ron you want to see a devil ray....... I go 2 tickets! ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

> hey ron you want to see a devil ray....... I go 2 tickets! ;D ;D


Now that's funny and probably a reason to never see one.


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

hey, thanks for the welcome, i've been lurking for a while. honestly what made me pick a devilray is i needed something very small that i could put on the bow of an old 36' hatteras, and the devilray, while it might look a little weird since 36' is smaller than most sportsfish, it should work pretty well. the boat is 14'8" but because there are sponsons in the rear, the engine and tabs make the whole length just about 15'4". weight was also a concern and the boat is incredibly light - 200# unrigged and about 320# rigged with a 2 stroke merc. the final test was fishing one, which i did last july. 2 guys over 200# and a girl and it fished really well, and got up on a plane pretty well too.

needless to say i'm pretty frickin excited about the whole package! i'll post pics after i pick it up, which will be in 2-3 weeks.

actually, i have a few picks of the one i fished on back in july. it belongs to an employee of HB, i think it was hull #1 and he sort of rigged it with stuff that was laying around but you'll get the idea.


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

i've got a few pics but i'm not sure how to attach photos to this post. bueller? bueller?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> i've got a few pics but i'm not sure how to attach photos to this post. bueller? bueller?


FAQ & User Registration Agreement (#2) or


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

Can't wait to see the pics of the devilray.  I have a whipray 16 that I love.  I am out of town for the holiday, but will post pics of mine as well when I get back.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Off topic replies have been moved to [link=http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1195744094]This Thread[/link]


----------



## skydiver77 (Jan 8, 2007)

If it was at the Sanford store they sold it. I don't know which scared me more the paint or the price.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

what do you say to someone when they buy that kind of boat and show it off.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

How about........"Hey man, nice boat!"


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)




----------

